# Good block ice in Boulder/Denver?



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

You should be able to find blocks of ice in any supermarket that has a large ice freezer.

My understanding is that the blocks of ice sold in most supermarkets are formed by scooping and pressing shaved ice into a block mold, so if you are looking for "good" ice, I am not helpful.

Sorry.


----------



## DrewDown (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Martin

I'm trying to find something better than the compressed shaved ice found at the supermarket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

River Runners sells good ice. $2.50 I think for 10 lb blocks. That's if you're going through Vernal. I bought 6 blocks 2 weeks ago. My over priced Yeti kept them from melting over a week of hot temps and no cooler management. But that's another tired thread topic...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

wildh2onriver said:


> River Runners sells good ice. $2.50 I think for 10 lb blocks. That's if you're going through Vernal. I bought 6 blocks 2 weeks ago. My over priced Yeti kept them from melting over a week of hot temps and no cooler management. But that's another tired thread topic...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Got some from RRT for our Deso Trip last week. They were selling them for $2.25 a block. The company they get them from sells all over Vernal too. I recall seeing them at a gas station in Roosevelt or Myton too. I got 6 too and still had some left a couple days after I got back from the trip in my not overpriced but well used Rubbermaid 178 cooler with mediocre management.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know why companies that sell the real deal ice don't market themselves. It's a big deal for ice longevity. I found a place last year that sold 24 # blocks, so I bought 4. Including the travel time and the 2 trips I did sequentially, they lasted 2 1/2 weeks with no cooler management -- think adding warm beer cans, etc.

But then I have the obvious superior cooler. As opposed to the poverty riffraff coolers that poor rafters use...lol, totally joking...put your guns back into the rear window racks of your Fords, dodges and Chevys...still joking -- lighten up, I love mobile homes too...

Vote Trump!

I love SouthPark




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I used to get ice from an ice sculpture company. It's been a while- I think it was Colorado Ice Sculptures

I always called plenty ahead of time, brought my cooler in, and they cut it to the dimensions I wanted. Usually, I'd get a 6-8" slab across the whole bottom. I think a couple of times I got a 2" slab to go on top of food, too, and once had them cut me a wide u-shape to fit in the cooler.

It was crystal clear, and lasted weeks. Did some very hot trips.


----------



## DrewDown (May 1, 2016)

Thanks all- 

I'll give Colorado Ice Sculptures a call and if that doesn't work I'll go with the ice RR has in Vernal, I'll use the supermarket ice to get me there. 

It is surprising that no one markets selling solid block of ice for extended cooler life. 






Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I gave up and bought a freezer and now make my own in Rubbermaid 2 qt. plastic jugs and in half gallon square milk jugs, Great lasting ice/drinking water late in the trips (takes 5-7 days to get enough melt for a good swallow). I always crank the freezer down super cold 2 days before packing coolers, and keep it at least 1/2 full of ice to lower energy consumption. 
I know this does not answer your original question, but is a possible long term cheaper/better solution if you raft/camp a lot.


----------

